# Mud Fever - Pig Oil - Advice Needed



## kellybrown11 (11 November 2010)

Hello,

I know there have been lots of posts on here about mud fever but i cannot find anything about grooming the leg and the use of boots / bandages.

I have a 4 year old warmblood who finally has the all clear to be turned out next week, after reading the reviews on here i am going to use Pig Oil & Sulpher but i have the following questions:

1. how often should i apply the ointment?
2. Do i just groom the legs as usual?
3. Can i use boots and bandages with the oil on underneath?

Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 November 2010)

Wellll, I used Pig Oil & Sulphur on mine back in the summer coz he gets feather mite. He's piebald and his legs have got pink skin with white hair on, and after I'd put the mixture on I noticed that his legs had gone all pink and hot around where I'd done it. So I think the mixture didn't suit him & he was obviously sensitive to it.

Someone on this forum said it might have been the sulphur that was the problem rather than the pig oil, but I'd be inclined to do a little patch test with your little girl as she may be overly sensitive too.


----------



## Theresa_F (11 November 2010)

Mix them so they look like a thin custard.  Any left over can be kept in a pot.  I apply with a brush.  As you are not blessed with hair, you will need to repeat every few days to keep the oil barrier up.

If left in, mud will dry and slip off.  I don't brush the legs, but I have very heavily feathered horses.  You could then if you wanted, go over with a brush.

Again I don't use boots etc, but if I was, I would wipe the leg down with a cloth and then put on the boots.

Try to avoid washing legs, the idea is to let the oil build up to make a barrier.

Finally do a patch test every day for a week to really make sure your horse won't have a reaction.  It is nearly always the oil that is the problem - some horses react to mineral oils, ie pig oil, baby oil etc.  If they do, you could try neem oil which is a plant oil - though it stinks.  I have yet to know a horse react to sulphur, but would not rule it out.  

Finally don't let the stuff get on white gold - it turns it black.  Yellow gold is fine.  I have to wear thick rubber gloves to apply and then when picking out the feet as my wedding and engagement rings are white gold and I found out the hard way what it does to them!


----------



## Tnavas (11 November 2010)

To help reduce the risk of mudfever, feed a supplement that contains Zinc & Copper - both are needed by the skin to help it stay strong & healthy. 

I wash affected legs with Nizeral - contains Ketaconisol it kills off the fungus that sets off the mudfever. Works very fast and with no discomfort for the horse.


----------



## ImogenBurrows (11 November 2010)

Personally I hate the stuff - but I know thousands swear by it. 

I would issue one word of caution though, I think it may work ok as a preventative to stop mud and bacteria penetrating through the oil to get to the skin and setting up infection. 

BUT

It will also prevent air getting to skin also, so if there are lesions there already,I don't think it is helpful as a treatment.  It'll will stop air getting to the lesions and prevent them from drying out.  Bacteria +/- fungi love the moist airless conditions and thrive in them.  If you use oil in cases that already have infection present then you may find it gets worse. 

Best thing for washing off oils BTW is fairy liquid. 

Just my 2p.
Imogen


----------



## zoon (11 November 2010)

Imogen - what would you recommend as a preventative? With the rain we've had in the last couple of days, the sudocream around his heels isn't going to cut it - need something I can apply to more of the leg when it is a wet as it is now!


----------



## galaxy (11 November 2010)

My vet hates it as well!  

My friend used it on the back of her cobs clipped knees.  Oil + sunshine + pink skin = burnt legs!!  Poor poor horse!

I'd recommend udder cream.


----------



## Honey08 (11 November 2010)

We have to fight hard to prevent bad mudrash on our thick, deep clay mud.

Udder cream doesn't last more than 5 minutes.  I use it for XC as a leg grease, and it has always mostly gone by the end of the course.

For mild mud rash/before it starts, we use baby oil on clean legs - I try and put it onto the hair rather than the skin.  I don't clip the legs, but trim the hair short with scissors and comb - so the baby oil and short hair help the water drain off the legs, yet at the same time, the skin gets air.  Olive oil works well too.  When the horses come in at night, we rinse the mud off gently with COLD water, using a watering can - which sprinkles water under the fetlock too.  The remnants of the oil seems to help the mud slide off. I then dry the legs off with a clean towel or straw from the bedding.  Deep straw beds seemed to help a lot too, by allowing air to circulate, while warming them.

If the mud rash gets worse, we use the muddy marvel 3 step treatment, and find it works as well as flammazine from the vets.  The muddy marvel descab is very gentle.  Hibiscrub can replace the second step, and the barrier cream is the best on the market in my opinion (heck knows we've tried enough!).

Two of ours suffer quite badly, so end up staying on a grassed-over hardcore turnout paddock from Jan-March.  Once a week I put them out in the big muddy field for a play with turnout boots on.  Sunlight works well on the legs too - ie when the ground is frozen I turn them out as much as possible.. 

Sorry, that turned into an essay!


----------



## ImogenBurrows (11 November 2010)

zoon said:



			Imogen - what would you recommend as a preventative? With the rain we've had in the last couple of days, the sudocream around his heels isn't going to cut it - need something I can apply to more of the leg when it is a wet as it is now!
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's the million dollar question.  I don't actually find anything works that well TBH.  If you have sandy soils then I advise you let the mud dry and brush it off if it's not too bad, and if it is thick mud and/or it is more clay based then I wash the legs down and DRY them thoroughly....clean towels or even hairdryers in recurrent cases !!

If I could find a good preventative I don't think I'd have to work for much longer!!!


----------



## zoon (12 November 2010)

ImogenBurrows said:



			Ah that's the million dollar question.  I don't actually find anything works that well TBH.  If you have sandy soils then I advise you let the mud dry and brush it off if it's not too bad, and if it is thick mud and/or it is more clay based then I wash the legs down and DRY them thoroughly....clean towels or even hairdryers in recurrent cases !!

If I could find a good preventative I don't think I'd have to work for much longer!!!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I have 2 babies and an oldie - all out on clay soil 24/7.  Hence I was considering the pig oil/sulphur this year as its the first year my old lad will be out fulltime and he tends to get it each year.  Previously came in every night so legs were cleaned and thoroughtly dried, but now he is out in the wet all the time.


----------



## PuddingandPie (12 November 2010)

I use vegetable oil and flowers of sulphur mixed into a paste and rub well into the legs to soften and loosen scabs and find the sulphur draws out the rubbish and the vegetable oil soothes the legs...never had a bad reaction to it and also good to use on tails when horses keep rubbing their bottoms!!


----------



## Mrs Pink (12 November 2010)

Honey08 said:



			If the mud rash gets worse, we use the muddy marvel 3 step treatment, and find it works as well as flammazine from the vets.  The muddy marvel descab is very gentle.  Hibiscrub can replace the second step, and the barrier cream is the best on the market in my opinion (heck knows we've tried enough!).

!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with Honey08, mine suffers quite badly from it and the muddy marvel stuff is brilliant, the only difference is if i have to wash, i use medicated shampoo as I find the hibiscrub a bit harsh, but def agree, it's the only thing that works on mine

ps. can also recommend the itch stop made by the same people (nettex) fantastic for sweet itch, mites, etc.


----------



## ImogenBurrows (12 November 2010)

zoon said:



			Unfortunately I have 2 babies and an oldie - all out on clay soil 24/7.  Hence I was considering the pig oil/sulphur this year as its the first year my old lad will be out fulltime and he tends to get it each year.  Previously came in every night so legs were cleaned and thoroughtly dried, but now he is out in the wet all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I see the dilemma....

I'd probably be inclined to just use baby oil - smells better....


----------



## zoon (13 November 2010)

ImogenBurrows said:



			Hmm, I see the dilemma....

I'd probably be inclined to just use baby oil - smells better....

Click to expand...

And cheaper


----------

